# The Gibson Historic Thread



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets see those R's folks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is one to start it off. 2010 R0 VOS


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

OK. Here's my 2001 R8...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

*'59 lp & 335*

'59 LP & 335,


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's a picture of a few nice Les Pauls:


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

can someone tell me how to put pics in a post?I would love to participate here, ive got a doozy, but cant figure out how.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Here you go. 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?42252-Posting-pictures-to-the-forum


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Love the R4! 
I'm thinking my next guitar will be one of these. Not necessarily one of yours but if you decide to sell.....



Hammertone said:


> Here's a picture of a few nice Les Pauls:


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks dude. Here's my 2007 R9 and the model is Bridget. this is my favorite picture of this guitar.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Love the R4!
> I'm thinking my next guitar will be one of these. Not necessarily one of yours but if you decide to sell.....


There are four R4 guitars in the picture - R4BB / CR4JB / R4TQ / R4GT - any one in particular?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hammertone said:


> There are four R4 guitars in the picture - R4BB / CR4JB / R4TQ / R4GT - any one in particular?


Sorry, the GT with the P90's, last on the right. Do me a favor and break down all the other guitars for me.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hammertone said:


> There are four R4 guitars in the picture - R4BB / CR4JB / R4TQ / R4GT - any one in particular?


Well... I've already owned # 2 (too heavy) & 4 (neck was too big), so how about the R4BB & R4TQ? 

P.S. What does the TQ stand for?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hammertone said:


> Here's a picture of a few nice Les Pauls:


I think somebody likes the punch of a wraptail even more than I do.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

P.S. What does the TQ stand for?[/QUOTE said:


> TQ stands for Tone Quest. Not sure of the history or how the name was derived but I think it had something to do with a magazine or specialty vendor (?) Anyway, it's basically an R4 with humbuckers.
> 
> My contribution...
> 
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The R9 has a sweet top on it


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Sorry, the GT with the P90's, last on the right. Do me a favor and break down all the other guitars for me.





Roryfan said:


> Well... I've already owned # 2 (too heavy) & 4 (neck was too big), so how about the R4BB & R4TQ? P.S. What does the TQ stand for?





Swervin55 said:


> TQ stands for Tone Quest. Not sure of the history or how the name was derived but I think it had something to do with a magazine or specialty vendor (?) Anyway, it's basically an R4 with humbuckers....[ ]...


From left to right:
- Guitar Clinic LP - Limba body and neck, Eastern maple top, Braz. board
- R4BB - 1994 Historic Reissue Les Paul Custom - 8 1/2 pounds
- CR4JB - 2006 Chambered Reissue "Jeff Beck" Les Paul - 7 1/2 pounds
- R4TQ - 2004 Historic Reissue "Tonequest" essentially an R4 with humbucking pickups - 8.8 pounds
- R4GT - 1997 Historic Reissue Goldtop - 9 pounds

ToneQuest is a little magazine that concerns itself with good-sounding and playing musical gear. It carries a lot of weight within the AVH and cork-sniffing community and is a good read. Their April 2003 issue ran a great article with lots of information about the Gibson Custom Shop, and ended with a description of their ultimate Les Paul. In their words:

"...And now we come to the pinnacle of our quest for the perfect Gibson... We've chosen to refer to it as the ToneQuest Goldtop, inspired by the Historic "Oxblood" Les Paul with wrap-around tailpiece. Ernie King and your publisher were discussing the largely unrecognized attributes of the "Oxblood" Historic Les Paul, and we both agreed that a goldtop version would be our choice for a custom one-off. Ernie agreed to build it, we sent money, and here it is."

They go on to describe why it's the best thing since sliced bread, and explain the specifications. "The punch of a wraptail" has a lot to do with it. Mmmmm....punch......

They end with a note that the model could be ordered through Dave's Guitar Shop.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Dave's Guitar Shop ordered and sold @24 of them in 2003 and 2004, including a first batch with Brazilian boards.
The guitars typically have 
- big necks with big shoulders
- '59 LP Custom-style wiring
- no documentation that differentiates them from regular Custom Shop Historic R4GT guitars.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Music Machine came out with the "Stinger" series at around the same time. These were custom specified and are easy to spot because they all have black-painted "stingers" on the backs of their headstocks and added serial number info. @500 of these were made, including ES-335s, Les Pauls and more, with a choice of colours and neck profiles (one of which - "extra" - I'd love to try). The lineup included a '54-style wraptail with humbuckers, with a choice of flamed or quilted maple tops finished in translucent colours.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've seen this pic before. I'm still drooling from the first time.



Hammertone said:


> Here's a picture of a few nice Les Pauls:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

My 07' R7 Custom with HM.




















VOS Brother to Brother 61' SG/LP










Lonnie Mack 59' Flying V










2011 R8 "Allman-burst"










07' R7 HM Goldtop










08' 58' Tribute LP











08' 58' Historic Flying V












02' R7 Historic TV Jr.











08' 58' Historic Explorer


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

That Goldtop is a knockout. Here's my '13 Benchmark Collection '54 RI, Oxblood. They've slimmed down the neck on these RI's ( a tad smaller than a R9), Custom Buckers (underwound pups). Has a touch of single coil snap in the tone. Here's aclip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hSEJbbgAbA


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Murphy aged Bloomfield LP











04' R8











2013 R9' "The Beast" CC#8












Tone Quest Les Paul (previously seen in this thread....Hi Steven)











Previously shown 11' R8' Allman-burst.....now with Historic Makeover. Now affectionately known as the "Rigby-burst"



















11' R5 55' wraptail prototype


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Yo, Pete. 
The TQ is in heavy rotation - it's a really nice guitar. 
That 11' R5 55' wraptail prototype is pretty damned swell-looking as well.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Alex Dann said:


> That Goldtop is a knockout. Here's my '13 Benchmark Collection '54 RI, Oxblood. They've slimmed down the neck on these RI's ( a tad smaller than a R9), Custom Buckers (underwound pups). Has a touch of single coil snap in the tone. Here's aclip  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hSEJbbgAbA


That is a beautiful guitar ALex. And that video ......the tone is off the charts. congrats.





Hammertone said:


> Yo, Pete.
> The TQ is in heavy rotation - it's a really nice guitar.
> That 11' R5 55' wraptail prototype is pretty damned swell-looking as well.


Fantastic. that TQ GT is really, really good. Glad you are digging it.

Here's another is the wraptail series. 
2011 R5 55' wraptail Custom. I absolutely love everything about this guitar. Kick me if you ever see it in the For Sale forum.



















Here are my two customs together












05' R9 "Stills-burst"....previously owned by Mr Stills (Stephen)




















2012 R0 CC#3 "The Babe"












2012 R9 CC#4 "Sandy"










2013 R0 CC#7 "Shanks" Les Paul


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fantastic collection Pete


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

faracaster said:


>


Pete: this is only one you didn't identify and it's stunning. ??

Wonderful collection!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Alex Dann said:


> That Goldtop is a knockout. Here's my '13 Benchmark Collection '54 RI, Oxblood. They've slimmed down the neck on these RI's ( a tad smaller than a R9), Custom Buckers (underwound pups). Has a touch of single coil snap in the tone. Here's aclip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hSEJbbgAbA


Awesome! My pre-Jeff Beck R4 Oxblood had a pretty large neck (although it was a soft V not a baseball bat) & uber hot Burstbucker # 2 & 3 pickups, so it looks like Gibson's made some nice improvements to this model. I love the way those Custom Buckers clean up when you roll back the volume.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow! This is a serious collection!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> Pete: this is only one you didn't identify and it's stunning. ??
> 
> Wonderful collection!


I'm pretty sure it's the Allman from the pic above...I'm looking at the birthmark above the tailpiece when I say that.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> Pete: this is only one you didn't identify and it's stunning. ??
> 
> Wonderful collection!





keto said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the Allman from the pic above...I'm looking at the birthmark above the tailpiece when I say that.


Thanks Swervin55.
You are correct Keto. It's the Allman/Rigby-burst. I put both pix up so you can see how "on/off" the flame is. 
That guitar is a monster. Every time I put it on at a gig I think to myself, "I'm so lucky to own this guitar". It's sporting a nice set of real PAF's and an old complete wiring harness now (thanks Steven !!!).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I picked this one up a few minutes ago.

2013 57 Reissue VOS

Seems nice.

The pictures are crap.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow. Congrats!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've decided to keep mine in a special hole in the wall.

I'll call it my "R's hole".


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's another is the wraptail series. 
2011 R5 55' wraptail Custom. I absolutely love everything about this guitar. Kick me if you ever see it in the For Sale forum.









[/QUOTE]

Ha! A wraptail Custom w/humbuckers and a manly neck is at the top of my list. My guess is that you wouldn't need to put into the For Sale forum...
And what's up with those three knobs?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And, it's going back.

I hadn't even plugged it in and noticed a little flake of nitro in the case. Upon close inspection I found where it came from.

No problem, I'll keep this one until the replacement comes in. The only wrinkle is that the new one is a dark back.

The store reacted correctly. I have no complaint with them whatsoever.

I do wonder how such a defect could leave the custom shop but I suppose it's possible it popped off after it left the shop.

The flake









The hole


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

This is a terrible thread for folks with GAS and no cash!.....a lot of beauties!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

2009 Bloomfield (thanks to Hugh for the guitar & the pics). Bone stock & absolutely perfect: the neck profile, the weight, the pickups, the way it cleans up & goes into Tele territory. This guitar has made me late for work on more than one occasion & has also made it quite easy to start thinning the herd.

View attachment 3836
View attachment 3837



2006 R7 Black Beauty (thanks to Todd for the guitar & the pics). I love the way the finish has sunk into the grain. 

View attachment 3838
View attachment 3839



2007 Historic Korina Explorer & Flying V. The V was sold to help fund the Bloomfield, I believe she now resides in Scotia Nova.

View attachment 3840



2007 VOS SG/Les Paul Standard equipped with Wolfetone Gray Wolfes & an RS kit.

View attachment 3841


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

faracaster said:


> Murphy aged Bloomfield LP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homer can't wait for Saturday!
View attachment 3842


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Leave it to Pete and that stash of his...... fabulous


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Those Bloomfield's got me itchin again....


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

My R8 that's my number one player:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice shot there


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Alex Dann said:


> Those Bloomfield's got me itchin again....


Mine's not for sale but the S/N just before it might be. Bring your wallet on Saturday...


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Great thread. Pete, that HM R7 looks killer.




























I still have everything except for the R0. Second from right.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a mighty fine lineup of Gibby's Are Nine.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fantastic lineup there


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I suspect that i'm in the minority but i prefer the pickguard off. This pic shows the Oxblood color a bit better.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

any excuse to post a pic of my '01 R9

View attachment 3934


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm pretty shocked and awed by these collections of absolutely stunning Gibsons. 

Having just bought my first historic, a beautiful 2013 R7 Goldtop VOS, it seems painfully clear that there's value in the extra handwork and attention to detail.

I feel privileged to own one such guitar. To have a room full, the thought makes me giddy.

Thanks for posting everyone!


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

vasthorizon said:


> My R8 that's my number one player:


Very nice pic. As a bonus, we get a good look at the beefy neck profile.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> I'm pretty shocked and awed by these collections of absolutely stunning Gibsons.
> 
> Having just bought my first historic, a beautiful 2013 R7 Goldtop VOS, it seems painfully clear that there's value in the extra handwork and attention to detail.
> 
> ...


They certainly are a cut above your rack guitar, Mike. Enjoy


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, some awesome eye-candy indeed!
To see some amazing variations. Thanks for giving me G.A.S!
I'm just enjoying my first Gibsonhttp://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?56855-NGD!!!!!!(Gibson)&highlight=
& now I know it wont be my last!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

my CR8


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice acquisition Brian. Love double creams. What are they?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

They would be Skatterbranes.

next time I see you I'll have to bring this one out for you to see. it's actually the guitar I've owned longest


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

dwagar said:


> any excuse to post a pic of my '01 R9
> 
> View attachment 3934



ohhhh....those early ones had a certain kind of flame and look that no other's have...crazy top, great burst colour !


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Man, this thread rubs me the wrong way,.. mostly because I will never be able for afford a historic. Secondly, and much less so, my fret hand does not like an LP above the 15th fret.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I've seen this pic before. I'm still drooling from the first time.


Me too. The LP Custom 2nd from left looks fantastic!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is just bloody gorgeous! What is the weight on that one? As I get older I find that my 9 plus pound LP's are starting to wear me out.




blam said:


> my CR8


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

How about a Chambered Reissue

 

Click the picture for more details.


> The History of the Chambered-Reissue as told by Dave Carpenter
> 
> © 2004 Dave Carpenter~ All Rights Reserved
> 
> ...


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

All dressed up - The folks at Gibson told me that this is pretty much a 58 Chambered Reissue... with a little something extra.


 
--== Please click the pictures for another look ==--

There's no inbetween on these. Love 'em or hate 'em. 

To me it's a player and in that right, it's astonishing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets see some more


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this thread back. 
Some ridiculously amazing guitars here.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Poking around the dark corners of Historic Reissue silliness - a Les Paul Custom Mickey Baker Mastertone
Official designation: LPB3-MB
I call it R7MB


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

faracaster said:


> My 07' R7 Custom with HM.


That is very nice. The only thing I would do is take the pickguard off or put on one that follows the shape of the guitar's contours.


----------



## Mr Boggie (Dec 4, 2012)

50th anni v2 r0 
It smokes


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> Poking around the dark corners of Historic Reissue silliness - a Les Paul Custom Mickey Baker Mastertone
> Official designation: LPB3-MB
> I call it R4MB



LOVE that !!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's my latest.....


Historic R5 wraptail Custom. P-90 and Alinco staple pickup in the neck






































06' Historic Korina Explorer....1-pc body 




















Ok....while not a "Historic" , this Warren Haynes 61' 335 is absolutely the hands down best 335 reissue Gibson has made (IMHO). I LOVE this guitar...I can't do a gig without it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The R5 Custom, I saw one for sale on TGP in recent months and the seller had a video clip, the guitar looked good and the tones were fantastic. I went back for a couple of listens.

I like it.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

This is my 2012 R0 plain top gloss ice tea. This one actually was built in late 2011 so it has the one-piece fretboard and swirly inlays.



















I have other nice guitars but play this one most of the time.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm buying this 2013 R9 on Tuesday


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

This just came in the mail earlier this week.










it's a 2007 R9. Re-done at Historic Makeovers in 2008. MONSTER HUGE sound. This is the LOUDEST LP I've ever owned. Effortless sustain.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

faracaster said:


> This just came in the mail earlier this week.


That is perfection...


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Geez, nobody sends me stuff that nice in the mail. I blame CanadaPost.

That is just a beautiful guitar, faracaster. Congrats.

And now, having scrolled back up through the rest of this thread, I have to go have a cold shower and a nice lie down.

Neil


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Here I am at a recent gig playing my 2010 R7. It's a very light example, has a slimmer than usual neck profile, and sounds/plays supremely. I took out the '57 Classics that were in it when I bought it, and installed a Wolfetone Dr. Vintage in the neck and a Marshallhead in the bridge. Great "PAF" type tones to be had.

W.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

I just picked up this 2013 R9 VOS a week ago


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Axe Dragon said:


> I'm buying this 2013 R9 on Tuesday


This one actually sold on me last minute. Glad it did though because the other one I purchased has a nicer top.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Axe Dragon said:


> This one actually sold on me last minute. Glad it did though because the other one I purchased has a nicer top.


I agree. That is the nicest top I have ever seen on a reissue. Looks like a real '59.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> That is just bloody gorgeous! What is the weight on that one? As I get older I find that my 9 plus pound LP's are starting to wear me out.


oops, just saw this now. it's in the 7 pound range. I want to say 7 pound 11 oz for some reason...but that might have been my friend's newborn baby weight.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Perfect subtle flame. Next best thing to a 58 plain top - same colour IMO. 



Axe Dragon said:


> I just picked up this 2013 R9 VOS a week ago


----------

